# Introducing Myself :)



## All About Hope (Nov 10, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Kailee TheCool (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi!


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Hello there! Of course my interest becomes piqued anytime I see the word "Friesian"! 

Your story brought back a memory of mine from 4H. There was a seminar at a local equestrian college and I was there with my club to watch the college students give a riding demo. I happened to take riding lessons at the college at the time and was familiar with the horses and riders there. Well, come to find out the college needed one more horse and rider for their demo and asked me to jump in. I at first declined because I had no riding gear and was there to watch, not participate. 

Well, they convinced me to "help them out". So there I was with borrowed breeches, gloves, boots and helmet and they give me a green OTTB mare that hadn't been schooled in some months. All the college kids had seasoned schoolmasters. Gave me five minutes to warm her up (ha!) and into the arena we went. Mare kept her composure quite well until we had to canter--then it was zoomy time. 

This would have been fine and no big deal if the instructor that was giving the demo hadn't absolutely shredded how I rode the mare and stated with dramatic prose how she was "bracing" and not "connected" at all. Ugh, I was so irritated. I was doing them a favor and getting humiliated in front of the entire county's 4H clubs! Thanks, glad I helped out ya'll! 
Anyway, welcome to the forum--a great place to connect and/or commiserate with other fellow equestrians!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Miamae (Mar 1, 2021)

Palfrey said:


> Hello there! Of course my interest becomes piqued anytime I see the word "Friesian"!
> 
> Your story brought back a memory of mine from 4H. There was a seminar at a local equestrian college and I was there with my club to watch the college students give a riding demo. I happened to take riding lessons at the college at the time and was familiar with the horses and riders there. Well, come to find out the college needed one more horse and rider for their demo and asked me to jump in. I at first declined because I had no riding gear and was there to watch, not participate.
> 
> ...


Friesians are so great. I was incredibly lucky to get in touch with that particular barn; I'll never take for granted my time there - and I'm very excited to head back this summer! The owner and I have always remained on good terms, but I haven't been back in my whole 7 year hiatus from riding! Can't wait to see my real "horse family".

Ugh, that experience sounds like a personal nightmare 😅 I think maybe instructors like this do well with people that have been active in other sports besides horseback riding - reminds me of a football coach somehow - but I think a lot of riders get into horseback riding because they _are _sensitive and generally don't respond well to yelling/humiliation type teaching. I mean, neither do horses if you think about it. Even if they finally "get it," there's a high risk of it stealing the joy. I've always been adamant that people (and horses) are at their best when they're operating in a more relaxed state. 🤷‍♀️

Thank you guys for the welcomes!! 😊


----------

